# Best way to root creeping fig?



## MonopolyBag

I am trying to root my creeping fig, and propagate it so I will have multiple plants of it.

So far I cut some and stuck it in some water, it has been there for two weeks, not dying, but no roots either?

What is the best and fastest way to root creeping fig?


----------



## Joshchan

If the original plant is long enough, you can try pinning the stems to a small pot of soil and wait till it roots into the soil and then cut it off. Or you could take a cutting and dip it in rooting hormone and stick it into some moist media. Keep it covered to retain humidity and it should root out quickly. Or you could try chopping a bunch into little pieces and sprinkling them onto a tray of media and again keep the humidity high for awhile. I have done this very successfully with baby tears, and they are both similar in their "weediness". The glass of water should work, it will just take a little time.
Josh


----------



## booboo

actually creeping fig if taken from a rather dry environment can be tricky to root, but I have found that a surefire way is to take a ziplock lay down some papertowl in the siplock moisten the papertowels and lay the cuttings on top of the moist towels and blow into the bag to inflate it a bit seal and let sit for a week or more or until you see roots then just transplant. Hope it helps.


----------



## KeroKero

Best way is what Booboo said... but with sphagnum moss  Works with most of the vines. Make sure your plant has at least 4 nodes on it... the less nodes, the longer it takes to establish.

Water works, but doesn't give you the best roots as they are adapted for water not soil or more "airy" atmospheres, thus the plant would have to grow new roots... kinda defeats the point of head starting. Also, try not to put cuttings of vines IN substrate, but rather ON substrate, preferably something like sphagnum moss (hard to go wrong). Putting cuttings IN substrates encourages rot of the section in the soil, and since only the nodes ON a substrate will root, you can actually kill your cutting this way... not having a node rooting on the substrate because the part in the substrate rotted away.

With my vines I have a grow tray with a layer of sphagnum moss on the bottom and I just toss the cuttings on it. As they root, I will remove them and either put them in tanks or pot them. This is either in a sealed tank, covered seedling tray, or individual gladlock bags/containers.


----------



## housevibe7

I am with Corey on this one... I usually use a layer of wet sphagnum and a ziplock. Todd em' in and forget about them.


----------



## housevibe7

Toss


----------



## MonopolyBag

Hey, i got just the thing in the garage, a seedling tray, and plenty of sphagnum, Thanks, I'll try that.

Wish my plants luck.


----------



## MonopolyBag

Put it together this morning, will let you guys know how it works.


----------



## Rambo67

How do you guys get that nice looking wall of this stuff? Mine grows to the top of the viv...and then out. Should I just pin those outgrowing pieces to the background, or make a new cutting from them?


----------



## monkey

*fig*

I've had great results both ways. I use the clippings to fill in the gaps.


----------



## evolvstll

Once established, clipping usually allows it to branch out and fill in. 
Patients.........patients..............it will eventually be growing in places you do not wan


----------



## KeroKero

Clipping the growth end of the vine will often cause it to branch multiple ways from where you trimmed... so it's a bit of trimming to encourage brancing and rooting the trimmings to fill areas in. If you just let it grow straight up, that's all it will do! Make it work for it! 

Some people do have the luck of having higher light tanks that encourage the fig to stay lower and grow where it is already present... a little trimming and guiding (pinning the growing tip of the vine where you want it to go) and you get a full background. Takes a bit of practice, but the fig will grow over your mistakes  Just remember to make sure it fills in the area it's in before you let it go higher to the light... once it hits the light it will start blocking the light to the lower plant levels!


----------



## Rambo67

Thanks Corey, Ill pin it and cut it, and hopefully it will fill in the areas quickly. :wink:


----------

